# hunting blind?



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I got a hunting blind for Christmas and was wondering if anyone has had luck with one? Do they spook deer or turkey easy? Thanks


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I use mine a lot. To be honest they are a blast. I sprayed mine with scent killer and set it up at the edge of a wood I hunt. I have had deer walk with in a few feet of it and never spook. You'll love it.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if you put it out early,they will get used to seeing it and not take it as a threat.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

As the others have stated, they work.

I set mine up a month before the season and leave it up all season long. I even leave some worn pieces of clothing in it (switch them out every few days) so the deer aren't so spooky from human scent.

I have killed 3 deer out of mine in the last 2 years.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I just went out last night and pulled one of mine out and tonight the other is coming in for the year. I have 6 stands out there, the other 4 are ladder or standard type of stand. I am as confident in the doghouse as any of the stands, but as stated they need to be set up long before the hunt, as the deer may notice the change more than the blind itself. Certainly don't need to worry about falling asleep in the woods with that set up. Just can't see as far as a elevated stand.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the reply guys. I cant wait to use mine this spring.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I've harvested deer, turkey, and squirrels from mine. I most always pack mine in and see plenty of animals. I had squirrels run right into the side of my blind. The trick is to get a VERY QUIET seat. Add a heater and it's awesome.


----------

